# 0.8 cm (8mm) suspicious nodule, surgery?



## Decision22 (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
I recently was found to have a suspicious for malignancy nodule, Bethesda V. It was an incidental find of the nodule. Not having any symptom, thyroid levels are normal. I have a surgery scheduled for 3 weeks from now. I very nervous. I wonder if I am over treating? Anyone have a small nodule considered to be cancer and elected not to have surgery? If so, what happened? Did you regret not having the surgery due to cancer growth or spread? Mine is near the trachea sitting on vocal cord. Scared how my life will be after thyroid surgery. Worried about how my mood will be, hair loss, energy loss. I appreciate anyone's stories of surgery and outcomes. Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had /have Graves disease and had a Total 18 years ago - no regrets.

The key is to make sure post op both FT-4 and FT-3 labs fall somewhere between mid to 3/4 range for both.


----------



## Decision22 (Sep 3, 2021)

Lovlkn said:


> I had /have Graves disease and had a Total 18 years ago - no regrets.
> 
> The key is to make sure post op both FT-4 and FT-3 labs fall somewhere between mid to 3/4 range for both.


Hi Lovlkn, thank you so much for sharing your experience. It is helpful to me. Thanks again!


----------

